# 20% off open stock Calphalon at Bed Bath and Beyond



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

I was browsing cookware and geadgets (as I often do) at Bed Bath and Beyond, and noticed all open stock Calphalon cookware was 20% off until October 19th. They also had what I thought were really good deals after discount- a tri-ply stainless steel 3qt saute pan/cover for $32 and a 2.5qt shallow sauce pan/cover (either stainless steel or contemporary non-stick) for $24. Add in one of the stores coupons, and I picked up one of each (3qt and non-stick 2.5qt).


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

Could someone tell me where the tri ply is on the Calphalon? Is it just on the bottom, or does it go up the sides as well? I can't find out anything about it anywhere, but maybe I am not looking in the right places.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know about Calphalon because I haven't looked at it closely but you can usually tell by the thickness of the sides. I have a Tools of the Trade 3qt pan that is clearly 3 ply on the bottom (SS/Aluminum/SS) but the sides are very thin and just SS. The All Clad and its ilk on the other hand has sides almost as thick as the bottom, indicating 3 ply all over. 

Stainless steel's only redeeming factor to the cook is that it is non reactive. It is a relatively poor conductor of heat and that is why copper or aluminum is sandwiched in between the thin layers of SS. It also makes the material thicker and that is your clue. 

Jock


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

I can't really tell by looking at the pan. It kinda looks the same all over, but I bet it is only 3 ply on the bottom.

I was in Marshalls today and saw some cookware called Kuchenprofl or Kuchenprofi. Has anyone ever heard of it? I have never heard of it before and wondering how good it is. It was reasonably priced and wasn't really light weight which makes me think it might be good cookware.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

mistydawn,

Try the Calphalon Web Site.


----------



## mistydawn (Dec 18, 2003)

I contacted Calphalon by e-mail and this is the reply I got:

In the Tri-Ply stainless steel, the aluminum is throughout the pan, in the bottom and up the sides of the pan.

Good to know!


----------

